# Angry Robots



## Ian Whates (Sep 9, 2009)

New Harper Collins imprint Angry Robot have made their shrewdest signing yet:

The Dreams & Nightmares of Ian Whates :: Angry Robot Books

Of course, I could be marginally biased in this assessment.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 9, 2009)

Great news Ian. Congratulations and I look forward to seeing it on the shelves in the new year.

Thaiburley sounds intriguing so I'm sure I'll visit, though I'll be sure to pick which part!


----------



## Ursa major (Sep 9, 2009)

Excellent news, Ian: a series of novels.



(It seems that the adage is true: Good things come to those who're Whates. )





EDIT: Oops: that wasn't meant to look such a tart remark.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Sep 9, 2009)

Congrats, Ian


----------



## Boneman (Sep 9, 2009)

Way to go Ian, well done.


----------



## Pyan (Sep 9, 2009)

Couldn't be more deserved, Ian - congratulations!


----------



## Interference (Sep 9, 2009)

Many congratulations, Ian, with hope for many, many more successes to follow.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll add my congratulations here, too, Ian. Bravo!


----------



## Andrew Hook (Sep 9, 2009)

Congratulations Ian


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, folks; naturally I'm chuffed! 

Wish they hadn't compared Thaiburley to Gormenghast though... sheesh, nothing to live up to there then!

Means I'm due to have two novels out next spring from two different publishers -- this plus the first of two space opera novels from Solaris, with a further Thaiburley book due in the autumn (fall).

Please excuse me while I just go and pinch myself.


----------



## ctg (Sep 9, 2009)

Very good press release Ian, very good. Congratulations, you got a good... no, good is not good enough nor is great... absolutely fabulous deal.  Marvellous even. Well done.


----------



## j d worthington (Sep 10, 2009)

Ian Whates said:


> Please excuse me while I just go and pinch myself.


 
Now, now, we'll have none o' that....


----------



## chopper (Sep 10, 2009)

excellent! congratulations, ian!


----------



## Mark Robson (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm incredibly pleased for you, Ian.  Looking forwards to 3rd Oct and that anniversary of your 21st so I can toast your blossoming career.


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 11, 2009)

Mark Robson said:


> Looking forwards to 3rd Oct and that anniversary of your 21st so I can toast your blossoming career.


 
Will be great to catch up, Mark -- haven't seen you and Sarah in an age! Guess that's what being busy does.

Many thanks, jd, ctg, and Chopper (phew, thought I could only type in initials there for a minute!), for your kind words... Roll on 2010!


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations Ian - great to hear!

Sounds to me as if publishing contracts are like buses: none for years, and then two come along in close succession...


----------



## Michael01 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow! I'm sorry I didn't look at this thread sooner, Ian.  You really do deserve it!  A whole series...  Will *City of Dreams and Nightmare* be available in the states?  I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## Ian Whates (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks, Michael and Patrick!  

Yes, the books will be distributed in the UK, USA and Australia.  

Currently a third of the way through writing the second book, which I'm thoroughly enjoying.  It will take a further volume to complete this particular story arc, but there's plenty of scope for more stories set within the walls of Thaiburley... if people enjoy these ones and the publishers decide they want more, that is.


----------



## Yahzi (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

